

Single Application Mode: My favorite hidden feature of OS X - zashapiro
http://zackshapiro.com/post/26300586593/single-application-mode-my-favorite-hidden-feature-of

======
thought_alarm
Alternatively, hold Command+Option when switching apps to toggle "single app"
mode. I.e., you switch apps and hide all others in a single step. I use it all
the time.

~~~
zashapiro
Thanks! I didn't know about this. Personally, I like Single Application Mode
so that I don't have to think about it. I throw every computer I have into
Single App Mode when I get it.

------
bazzargh
Another alternative approach - fullscreen. Gives me more room on the 13"
Macbook, and as the article says, you can just cmd-tab.

This works fine for browsers, terminals, but afaik the OSX builds of emacs
don't ship with a fullscreen mode; so you just do M-x server-start, and in a
fullscreened terminal run
/Applications/Emacs.app/Contents/MacOS/bin/emacsclient -nw

~~~
leif
There is a working patch somewhere out there that adds lion fullscreen support
to emacs.

~~~
bazzargh
Yes - in fact there are several. You can even do it with external apps
(<http://chpwn.com/apps/maximizer.html>). But meh, this ancient macbook runs
hot if you even ask it to show a flash video, I'm not going to set it on fire
by asking it to compile emacs or run more stuff.

------
chbrown
Alternatively to the dock / defaults changes, you can just press Command+Alt+H

~~~
frou_dh
My inkling is that your _Hide Others_ and the basic _Hide_ are seriously
underused by OS X users.

 _Minimizing_ a window in to the Dock is only worth it if the app has another
window(s) that you want to remain visible. If instead you _Hide_ the app, it
doesn't take any clicks to get it back, you just Cmd-Tab.

------
cadooo
This article looks like an edited down version of this
<http://tidbits.com/article/10624>

With no mention or link to the original work.

~~~
zashapiro
That was my mistake. I must have closed the tab by accident. Updating now.
Thanks for catching this, cadooo.

~~~
zashapiro
Updated!

------
powerslave12r
I usually just go fullscreen. One of the biggest peeves I have is that Chrome
doesn't show the Omnibox (nor does it let you type a new url) while in
fullscreen mode.

I do love Sublime Text 2's distraction free mode.

~~~
dchest
_Chrome doesn't show the Omnibox_

It does:

\- View > Enter Full Screen mode -- with Omnibox and tabs.

\- View > Enter Presentation mode -- without Omnibox or tabs.

Or click the little button on the right to switch between modes:
<http://i.imgur.com/GD1LX.png>

~~~
powerslave12r
Am I crazy or just stupid? I can't find (nor did I know there existed)
anything like that.

I'm usually switching between Ubuntu and Windows 7.

I think I need to dig deeper in to the chrome settings.

Edit: Never mind, looks like an OSX only feature.

~~~
dchest
Oh, sorry, I thought you were talking about OS X and its recently introduced
full screen mode, which Chrome initially supported without showing Omnibox.

------
grimtrigger
I use CTR+tab to switch between windows, anything that would work for me?

~~~
zashapiro
I'm not familiar with single application mode for Windows. Sorry, grim :(

~~~
jetako
The question wasn't about Windows. The single-app setting only works when you
use the Dock to switch apps, not when you use Command+Tab. I would like to
know if there's a way to affect the latter as well.

~~~
zashapiro
Let me do some digging. I suspect not. I use Command + Tab to switch apps and
then when I want to isolate I pull up my dock and click an icon (my dock is
usually hidden).

------
droelf
Is there any xmonad alternative for mac?

------
evanm
yo zach, you from baltimore? go ravens!

~~~
zashapiro
I am indeed! Are you? Go Ravens!

~~~
evanm
yessir! also live in SF—our apartment is adorned with all sorts ravens
paraphernalia.

